# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Dự án router 3565 dài hơi của bongmayquathem Buôn Ma Thuột

## Bongmayquathem

Lâu rồi ko thấy ai post bài dựng máy. E thì bao nhiêu dự án chả cái nào ra cái nào. Nhưng mà kệ, tới đâu nó tới. Làm chơi cho thỏa thôi. Với lại trước giờ làm máy hành trình bé tẹo. Muốn cắt cái j đó dài dài cũng chả được. Nên thử làm một e router hành trình kha khá xem thế nào. Máy chủ yếu bằng nhôm hình + nhôm tấm, tận dụng nhôm kích thước có sẵn nên hành trình cũng phụ thuộc. (X hơi ngắn).
Tên dự án: Router dài hơi 3565.
Hành trình dự kiến: X350, Y650, Z150.
X: ray vuông 20, vitme 1605;
Y: ray vuông 25, vitme 1510;
Z: ray vuông 20, vitme....chưa có.
A: (Option sau này thôi)
Khung bằng nhôm hình 4080 dày 2mm, 8080 dày 5mm, và nhôm tấm dày 15mm.
Thiết kế sơ bộ:
router v9 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Thực tế:
IMAG0260 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0261 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Thanh ngang dày thế này.
IMAG0262 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Kho nhôm cho dự án:
IMAG0263 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
...
Hẹn các bác tháng sau e post tiếp. hehe

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, huyquynhbk

----------


## Diyodira

Vật tư chuẩn rồi, chiến thôi  :Smile:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## khangscc

Tại sao phải đưa nhôm tấm bên trong thanh nhôm dọc 40x80 mà không đưa bên ngoài ? ray Y bẳt trực tiếp lên nhôm hình vậy có vẻ không ổn vì nhôm dày 2mm phải mang vát khá nhiều, --> đề xuất thêm tấm nhôm má ngoài

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ đồng ý với ý kiến của bác khang. Nhưng mà tạm thời kinh phí chưa đủ nên chắc ráp tạm vậy, với lại e đang tính mua cây nhôm hình 4080 hoặc 8080 loại dày thay cho 2 cây đó. Không biết diễn đàn mình có ai bán nhôm hình loại dày ko ta

----------


## huyquynhbk

sao trục X cụ k dùng 2  cây nhôm định hình 40x80 nhỉ? cứng hơn nhôm tấm kia.hi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nhôm hình kêu lắm bác. Với lại 2_cây nhôm hình gắn trục x chưa chắc cứng hơn nhôm tấm đâu ạ. Tấm nhôm đó dự kiến dày 20 cơ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Buổi chiều chủ nhật rảnh rỗi khoan khoan lắp lắp....
IMAG0284 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0285 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0286 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0287 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0288 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0289 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lão Linh và mình đã có đối thủ về công trình thế kỷ

----------

Bongmayquathem, huyquynhbk

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hehe, lão Linh và mình đã có đối thủ về công trình thế kỷ


đua xem ai làm lâu hơn ạ =))

----------


## VuongAn

Em cũng kế hoạch làm máy như bác, nhưng ý định ray chạy trục y nằm trên nhôm định hình chứ ko nằm bên hông như của bác, 2 loại thì loại nào chịu lực tốt hơn ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em cũng kế hoạch làm máy như bác, nhưng ý định ray chạy trục y nằm trên nhôm định hình chứ ko nằm bên hông như của bác, 2 loại thì loại nào chịu lực tốt hơn ạ.


Dạ theo em nghĩ thì như nhau thôi ạ. Tùy theo dạng profile của ray và hướng lực tác động mà đặt cho nó phù hợp thôi. Bản thân nhôm hình nó chịu tải yếu hơn ray rồi (tại vì nhôm hình của e nó hơi mỏng). Nhưng mà e thích kiểu đặt ray phía trên như bác hơn. Thiết kế thì đặt ray bên hông nhưng thực tế thi công thì e sẽ cho nó nằm trên.

----------


## nnk

mình mần rao tờ thì lại cho ray nằm dưới gầm, đỡ bụi khi chạy dù hơi khó vệ sinh hơn trên mặt

----------


## VuongAn

> mình mần rao tờ thì lại cho ray nằm dưới gầm, đỡ bụi khi chạy dù hơi khó vệ sinh hơn trên mặt


Như thế thiết kế phức tạp hơn, và quan trọng nhất là độ dài vai trục x dài hơn, nên sẽ yếu hơn ạ,như  tiêu chí của em là vai trục X ngắn nhất có thể mà vẫn đủ không gian cho trục Z hoạt động

----------


## nnk

> Buổi chiều chủ nhật rảnh rỗi khoan khoan lắp lắp....
> IMAG0284 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0285 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0286 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0287 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0288 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0289 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


phần lõi nhôm rỗng thì đổ epoxy với sặt vụn vô cho nặng + đầm máy, mình toàn mần kiểu đó với máy xài nhôm hình, để tiết kiệm epoxy thì trộn thêm bột đá vô nữa, vừa tăng trọng vừa tiết kiệm

----------

Bongmayquathem, nguyentuan89

----------


## VuongAn

To bác MNK: epoxy bác đior là loại nào thế ạ, sao em mua thấy epoxy mắc quá bác ơi, tính ra còn mắc hơn nhôm nữa

----------


## buithonamk42

Nhôm định hình bác mua ở đâu mà dầy thế?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

4 cây dày đó trước e mua của ku minh cdt đó bác.

----------


## hoangminhtin

> To bác MNK: epoxy bác đior là loại nào thế ạ, sao em mua thấy epoxy mắc quá bác ơi, tính ra còn mắc hơn nhôm nữa


Ra mua mớ sắt vụn nhỏ bỏ vào...  Bắn silicon...  Đổ mỏng keo 2 đầu thôi

----------


## Gamo

> To bác MNK: epoxy bác đior là loại nào thế ạ, sao em mua thấy epoxy mắc quá bác ơi, tính ra còn mắc hơn nhôm nữa


Epoxy TQ ở VN bán trung bình khoảng 60-70k/kg ($3/kg) thôi. Thường phải trộn chung với cát/đá nữa nên chi phí ko bao nhiêu đâu. Tiết kiệm thì bác dùng loại xi măng chống co ngót cũng rẻ. Ko cần thì khỏi đổ epoxy cũng được, có epoxy máy sẽ nặng, đầm, chạy ít rung & êm hơn. 

Nhưng máy bác mà to nặng quá, bác làm 1 mình coi chừng đau lưng à nha.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Trưa nay tranh thủ khoan thêm được mấy cái lỗ, ốp luôn tấm nhôm vào phần còn lại. Thấy khá là cứng cáp.
IMAG0290 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0291 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## VuongAn

> Epoxy TQ ở VN bán trung bình khoảng 60-70k/kg ($3/kg) thôi. Thường phải trộn chung với cát/đá nữa nên chi phí ko bao nhiêu đâu. Tiết kiệm thì bác dùng loại xi măng chống co ngót cũng rẻ. Ko cần thì khỏi đổ epoxy cũng được, có epoxy máy sẽ nặng, đầm, chạy ít rung & êm hơn. 
> 
> Nhưng máy bác mà to nặng quá, bác làm 1 mình coi chừng đau lưng à nha.


Em sợ nhất cái khoản mốt di chuyển chỗ ở phải bê cái máy đi mới mệt ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, làm cái máy dưới 1 tấn thôi bác. Sau này chuyển chỗ còn cẩu lên xe dễ

----------


## nnk

> To bác MNK: epoxy bác đior là loại nào thế ạ, sao em mua thấy epoxy mắc quá bác ơi, tính ra còn mắc hơn nhôm nữa


mua sỉ 40k/kg ở kim biên, bột đá 10k/kg, đổ vô xong máy chạy êm hẵn, không bị rần

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> mua sỉ 40k/kg ở kim biên, bột đá 10k/kg, đổ vô xong máy chạy êm hẵn, không bị rần


Đang quan tâm vụ này, khi đi mua bác nói họ bán cho mình thế nào để họ bán đúng thứ mình cần vậy? vì theo mình biết thì mua thứ này ko biết tên thường gọi ngoài chợ là điên đầu luôn. Bác có thể cho biết CH nào bác mua rồi để ae tham khảo luôn thì hay quá.

----------


## nnk

> Đang quan tâm vụ này, khi đi mua bác nói họ bán cho mình thế nào để họ bán đúng thứ mình cần vậy? vì theo mình biết thì mua thứ này ko biết tên thường gọi ngoài chợ là điên đầu luôn. Bác có thể cho biết CH nào bác mua rồi để ae tham khảo luôn thì hay quá.


khổ cái là đi mua thì cứ mua thôi chứ không để ý tên tiệm, cứ ghé vô khu đó hỏi keo AB/keo epoxy/keo 2 thành phần theo kí là họ bán, cái này khó nhất là pha trộn thôi, vì nói chung nó khá là sệt, hơi khó để trộn đều nếu làm lượng lớn

----------


## Gamo

> Đang quan tâm vụ này, khi đi mua bác nói họ bán cho mình thế nào để họ bán đúng thứ mình cần vậy? vì theo mình biết thì mua thứ này ko biết tên thường gọi ngoài chợ là điên đầu luôn. Bác có thể cho biết CH nào bác mua rồi để ae tham khảo luôn thì hay quá.


Ông ra Kim Biên nói nó bán epoxy là được, còn gọi là keo AB, gồm epoxy & chất đóng rắn.

Epoxy có 2 loại: 1 loại rẻ giá chừng 40k/kg. Loại đắt hơn giá khoảng 50k/kg. Mấy tên bán nói là loại 50k khi đóng rắn ít biến dạng hơn loại 40k.

Chất đóng rắn có vài loại. Thường là TETA, tỷ lệ pha hình như là 1% hay 10% gì đó quên rồi, đóng rắn khá nhanh sau khoảng 15-30 phút. Loại này mua epoxy thường được tặng kèm miễn phí luôn.
Ngoài ra có 1 loại đóng rắn khác pha tỷ lệ 1:1, giá khoảng 80-90k/kg, thường thì bọn nó bán chung với epoxy thành 60k/-70k/kg. Loại này đóng rắn lâu hơn, khoảng 45-120 phút.

----------

saudau

----------


## Diyodira

> Ông ra Kim Biên nói nó bán epoxy là được, còn gọi là keo AB, gồm epoxy & chất đóng rắn.
> 
> Epoxy có 2 loại: 1 loại rẻ giá chừng 40k/kg. Loại đắt hơn giá khoảng 50k/kg. Mấy tên bán nói là loại 50k khi đóng rắn ít biến dạng hơn loại 40k.
> 
> Chất đóng rắn có vài loại. Thường là TETA, tỷ lệ pha hình như là 1% hay 10% gì đó quên rồi, đóng rắn khá nhanh sau khoảng 15-30 phút. Loại này mua epoxy thường được tặng kèm miễn phí luôn.
> Ngoài ra có 1 loại đóng rắn khác pha tỷ lệ 1:1, giá khoảng 80-90k/kg, thường thì bọn nó bán chung với epoxy thành 60k/-70k/kg. Loại này đóng rắn lâu hơn, khoảng 45-120 phút.


nếu vật cần đổ epoxy có miệng lớn thì nên mua đá sỏi về rửa sạch trộn vô thì ok hơn.

----------


## VuongAn

> Hehe, làm cái máy dưới 1 tấn thôi bác. Sau này chuyển chỗ còn cẩu lên xe dễ


nghe bác nói 1 tấn làm em hồn bay phách tán, chắc tiền thuê cẩu bằng tiền cái máy quá.
em tính chắc tầm mấy trăm Kg, lúc cần di chuyển thì phải tháo ra, đến nơi mới lại lắp lại, chứ để nguyên con mà di chuyển là không có khả thi

----------


## Gamo

Rảnh thì làm cái cẩu thôi bác. Cái cẩu này hồi đó mình chưa có kinh nghiệm nên bánh xe hơi bé & tay đòn đỡ hơi ngắn nên yếu. Bác làm thì cho tay đòn đỡ thanh ngang dài ra, chọn bánh xe cứng & to một chút, sắt dày tí. Làm máy nặng mà ko có cẩu thì gãy lưng á

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, emptyhb, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

cái hình trên là cái máy của mày đó hả Gà ???? nếu vậy tao nâng level mày lên 1 bậc trong đầu tao .... hehehehe , khoái cái cẩu rồi đó , khi hết việc rã ra cho tao hen . Còn cái ụ kê chai nhớt nữa , bằng thép thì cho tao đi , nhôm không thèm.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Trong lúc tiến độ chưa có gì tiến triển thì khoe con Sliding mitre saw mới săn được. Mua lại 1tr8 ko biết mắc hay rẻ nữa.
IMAG0292 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0293 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0295 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Lưỡi cắt còn zin nguyên bản. Không biết lưỡi này cắt nhôm ổn không nhỉ ?
IMAG0296 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## nnk

> Trong lúc tiến độ chưa có gì tiến triển thì khoe con Sliding mitre saw mới săn được. Mua lại 1tr8 ko biết mắc hay rẻ nữa.
> IMAG0292 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0293 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> IMAG0295 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> Lưỡi cắt còn zin nguyên bản. Không biết lưỡi này cắt nhôm ổn không nhỉ ?
> IMAG0296 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


rẻ rồi, mà lưỡi 190 cắt nhôm 80 coi chừng không đứt

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nếu cắt không đứt thì e đặt cữ cắt 2 lần chắc được ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

> Rảnh thì làm cái cẩu thôi bác. Cái cẩu này hồi đó mình chưa có kinh nghiệm nên bánh xe hơi bé & tay đòn đỡ hơi ngắn nên yếu. Bác làm thì cho tay đòn đỡ thanh ngang dài ra, chọn bánh xe cứng & to một chút, sắt dày tí. Làm máy nặng mà ko có cẩu thì gãy lưng á


Mấy cái chống ở giữa trục Y là bác Gamo thêm vào hay người ta làm sẵn vậy?

----------


## Gamo

> cái hình trên là cái máy của mày đó hả Gà ???? nếu vậy tao nâng level mày lên 1 bậc trong đầu tao .... hehehehe , khoái cái cẩu rồi đó , khi hết việc rã ra cho tao hen . Còn cái ụ kê chai nhớt nữa , bằng thép thì cho tao đi , nhôm không thèm.


Hohoho... mày dùng cái ụ để làm gì? Đương nhiên là thép rồi, có cả cặp á, thích thì mày lấy dùng trước đi

@emptyhb: máy này vốn là máy gắp linh kiện, trục X bằng nhôm rất nhẹ nên bản gốc ko có mấy cây cột chống giữa trục Y ợ

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn mày Gà , dùng là sao , mày dùng thì đòi lại hả ? tao gắn lên máy C mà , thôi bán cho tao đi .

----------


## Gamo

Nó lùn tịt mà ta? Mày thích thì lấy chứ thiếu gì, bọn nó rã máy vứt đầy bãi, giá sắt vụn

----------


## nnk

> Ông ra Kim Biên nói nó bán epoxy là được, còn gọi là keo AB, gồm epoxy & chất đóng rắn.
> 
> Epoxy có 2 loại: 1 loại rẻ giá chừng 40k/kg. Loại đắt hơn giá khoảng 50k/kg. Mấy tên bán nói là loại 50k khi đóng rắn ít biến dạng hơn loại 40k.
> 
> Chất đóng rắn có vài loại. Thường là TETA, tỷ lệ pha hình như là 1% hay 10% gì đó quên rồi, đóng rắn khá nhanh sau khoảng 15-30 phút. Loại này mua epoxy thường được tặng kèm miễn phí luôn.
> Ngoài ra có 1 loại đóng rắn khác pha tỷ lệ 1:1, giá khoảng 80-90k/kg, thường thì bọn nó bán chung với epoxy thành 60k/-70k/kg. Loại này đóng rắn lâu hơn, khoảng 45-120 phút.


loại rẻ là nhựa poly chuyên dùng đúc khuôn composit ( có gia cố bằng sợi thủy tinh ), loại này thì ưu điểm là độ nhớt thấp nên rót hoặc quét vô khuôn dễ, nhưng có độ ngóc mặt thoáng khi khô cứng và khá giòn, dể nứt bể nếu không có lớp liên kết sợi thủy tinh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Trong lúc chờ nhôm về thì lắp tạm con router nho nhỏ hành trình 450x200x60 để phay part. Ahihi
IMAG0301 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0302 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0303 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Cặp anh em ở hai phương trời giờ đã về một nhà
IMAG0298 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Gamo

Bữa nào rã thì bán tui con combo vít me đen nhe  :Wink:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bữa nào rã thì bán tui con combo vít me đen nhe


Dạ con đó có dự án khác rồi ạ. Hihi

----------


## nnk

ép bô xi + bột đá + sắt vụn đây ( tán m5 sắt kỳ mua nguyên bao 10k con giờ xài inox không xài sắt nữa nên nhét luôn vô cho nặng )
đổ xong nó khô thì phay tấm alu màu bạc phét xíu keo nhét vô luôn cho thẩm mỹ

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, huanpt, VuongAn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Thêm đc cái bàn ăn cơm.

----------


## hung1706

Chơi như này cho máu  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Không có khoan từ nên ép cái khoan bàn làm việc

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Bác xem có cách nào độ cái đế từ cho nó ko?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác xem có cách nào độ cái đế từ cho nó ko?


Độ đế từ vào thì dễ bác ạ. Nhưng mà e ko có đế từ để độ, cũng ko biết mua nam châm điện loại khỏe khỏe tý ở đâu

----------


## khoa.address

> Độ đế từ vào thì dễ bác ạ. Nhưng mà e ko có đế từ để độ, cũng ko biết mua nam châm điện loại khỏe khỏe tý ở đâu


Bác kiếm hai cái khóa cửa điện từ cũ loại lực hút 500kg (12-24 VDC) gắn vào cái đế khoan là bao hút.

Tinh thần DIY là chính và kiếm đồ cũ mua với giá ve chai nhé, chứ đồ mới thì mua luôn cái khoan từ cho nhanh. Kakaka

Đính kèm 53983

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Đính kèm 53986


> Độ đế từ vào thì dễ bác ạ. Nhưng mà e ko có đế từ để độ, cũng ko biết mua nam châm điện loại khỏe khỏe tý ở đâu


Khoan từ mini tự chế của em ! đế từ dùng thắng từ 90v

----------

Bongmayquathem, elenercom, Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Đang nhờ vả bác chủ thớt giúp ông khách của mình , thì mình cảm ơn bác chủ bằng hành động cụ thể bằng 2 cục nam châm điện 80V nhé , đủ để hích trên trăm kg. Loại này là loại nam châm làm đồ gá , đủ phẳng đủ chuẩn cho bác chế đế từ.

Bác chủ cho em địa chỉ em gửi hàng nha.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Ga con

> Đính kèm 53986
> Khoan từ mini tự chế của em ! đế từ dùng thắng từ 90v


Em cũng chơi chiêu này.

Dạo bãi cũng gặp cục nam châm của máy khoan từ mấy lần mà hỏi giá xong toàn té khói, cục thì báo triệu hai, gần đây nhất cục tròn cỡ 100mm hét 800k, chạy mất dép, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

mãi mới gác xog con máy tạm để chạy part


IMAG0442 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0441 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
IMAG0444 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, hoangmanh, iamnot.romeo

----------


## anhbe58

sao bị rỗ vậy bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Rỗ chỗ nào vậy ạ

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Lâu rồi mới thấy Bác xuất hiện, Like. 
Hehehe

----------


## Bongmayquathem

kaka. Dự án dài hơi mà......

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Bác cất mấy cái lục lăng vơi kìm đi ko bửn hết rồi . lấy mấy tấm mica hay nhựa mà quây máy vào đi . phoi bắn kinh quá
Vitme bước 20 chạy cũng ok đấy chứ nhỉ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác cất mấy cái lục lăng vơi kìm đi ko bửn hết rồi . lấy mấy tấm mica hay nhựa mà quây máy vào đi . phoi bắn kinh quá
> Vitme bước 20 chạy cũng ok đấy chứ nhỉ


Chạy rất ok bác ạ. Hehe. stepdown 0.3 đó ạ. f hình như tầm 800

----------


## Phantan74

> phần lõi nhôm rỗng thì đổ epoxy với sặt vụn vô cho nặng + đầm máy, mình toàn mần kiểu đó với máy xài nhôm hình, để tiết kiệm epoxy thì trộn thêm bột đá vô nữa, vừa tăng trọng vừa tiết kiệm


Tỷ lệ khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bạn. Thanks

----------

